# Wheel Locks?



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Does the Cruze come with these? Anyone got em? I can't find anything about it online.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Does the Cruze come with these? Anyone got em? I can't find anything about it online.


My 2012 ECO did not come with wheel locks (not sure any do), but I bought these 4 G LOCK GORILLA TUNER WHEEL LUG NUT 5 POINT KEY 12X1.5 12 1.5 ACORN CHROME U | eBay despite the listing not having compatibility for the 2012. They fit my Cruze & work just fine... are a bit smaller than the stock lugs, but I didn't care, they work & look good!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I have also been looking for them for my soon to be LTZ/RA with 18" wheels. Nothing out there yet. My sales person will also check for me to see if any of there other GM lock lits fit the wheels. Also perhaps in time a locking Gas Cap will be out.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody have any luck with finding the wheel locks for the LTZ wheels? Will these work on them? Wheel Lock Kit - Wheel Lock Kit - Chrome M12 X 1 5 X 37 1 - For - 19211919 - Wheels - Volt - 2011


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

People actually steal factory rims? news to me. Wheel locks are more trouble than they are worth, doesn't take much for thieves to get the same socket & remove them. All they really do is slow down the thief for an extra few minutes or a day to get the right socket/tool to remove the wheel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> People actually steal factory rims? news to me. Wheel locks are more trouble than they are worth, doesn't take much for thieves to get the same socket & remove them. All they really do is slow down the thief for an extra few minutes or a day to get the right socket/tool to remove the wheel.


This! The locks are not unique. If someone wants to steal your rims, chances are they have a copy of every lock available. Wheel locks aren't going to stop them. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nowadays you pretty much have to accept the fact that if a thief wants something of yours bad enough, he's going to get it no matter what you do. 

I could see the 18 inch rims being something someone might think about stealing, not so much the 16's. It's not like they can throw them on their Honda or whatever they have.

If you go with the gorilla locks in other than chrome, expect them to fade and peel.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

spacedout said:


> People actually steal factory rims? news to me. Wheel locks are more trouble than they are worth, doesn't take much for thieves to get the same socket & remove them. All they really do is slow down the thief for an extra few minutes or a day to get the right socket/tool to remove the wheel.


"People" will steal anything that is easy to steal... whatever it takes to feed their degenerate drug-addicted selves even if it means stealing whatever does not belong to them to buy crack, meth or whatever will turn them into a f*[email protected]#$ face eating zombie! Locks of anykind... wheel, home, work, car are designed to keep honest people honest & yes any sack with the means will steal your precious stuff given an easy way. If I can slow "them" down long enough to flip the safety then that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

My 18's had the wheel lock's on them. I ended up switching them for the regular ones that came in the glove box, and now have the locking ones in the glove box  .. didn't like the way they looked, would rather have all of them looking the same. I saw them at the local dealership here.. if i remember correctly there quiet expensive.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

wstadnick said:


> My 18's had the wheel lock's on them. I ended up switching them for the regular ones that came in the glove box, and now have the locking ones in the glove box  .. didn't like the way they looked, would rather have all of them looking the same. I saw them at the local dealership here.. if i remember correctly there quiet expensive.


Thanks, care to take a photo of them? So do these wheel locks go on all four tires right? because you said you prefer to have them all looking the same?


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll take one when i run out for my Iced Lemonade run  .. and yes each tire gets one. When i mentioned the matching since each tire only gets 1, all the other bolts look different then it.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody who has these oem wheel locks on the cruze's 18" rims care to take a picture of how they look on the car? Thanks!


----------



## Ricky070691 (Mar 11, 2013)

Do chevy cruze LTZ come with locks on the rimes?


----------

